# Thoughts for fellow prepper



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

S/O sent a picture of a pickup pulling a trailer hit by a big rig.
Well the pick up was parked at the end of the fuel island and a Baldwin truck was getting fuel and forgot to put the parking break and rolled and pushed the trailer off the pavement and down a bank. 
Sheriff was pulling out about 6 guns and the guy kept repeating the guns were bought legal and were registered. All the Sheriff did was write the numbers down and put in the sheriff car. This was outside of Vegas about an hour ago.
Keep this guy in your prayers or thoughts or something....we all know he will lose the guns and prob get charged with something to teach the rest of us a lesson. S/O said this guy was a "outlander" and there were many more in Nevada and they came into town to work then go back out and live alone bothering no one.
I would post the pic but the way S/O sent it I cant ...ggrrr and he dont know another way to send it LOL


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

So dear sheriff instead of hassling crap out of the CDL holder who seriously dropped the ball is hassling the victim how considerate of him, :factor10:
I guess the lesson is don't carry all your guns in one pick up. (sorry couldn't help it)


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Are we sure this is not another Vegas based Reality TV shows?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I thought what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas?


That's true unless its herpes, that will follow you


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I thought what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas?


Looks like the guns may be staying in Vegas.


----------

